# Slot cars for train layouts? Comments?



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

I was wondering if any of you mix slow running slot car tracks into your train layouts?

I'd like to have my cars move instead of just sit in one place.

Any comments?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

It sounds like a cool idea to me; I say do some research and go for it :thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Tyco, Airfix all had grade crossing pieces for HO scale track years back...they go for serious coin on Ebay now. One of the first layouts I remember as a kid had both HO and slotcars running together. I'd love to do it one day.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*K Line*

I checked the junk pile. A Toy R US 6 volt battery set would work. The scale is close. I compared the cars to my scale metal ones. The scale cars were longer but the wheel and width fit. The slot cars would have to have the front axle moves forward if you wanted to fit the metal scale frame. Hard to say how it will run. the axle length is off by a half inch at least. Or you could go with just the racers. The track is 4.5 inches wide.
1/32nd scale is available. I just remembered.
Check the LIonel Site K Line produces a road track with a limited number of cars if you just want to buy something that fits.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

This is a way off because I'm just building the basic layout now. I plan to use about half our basement and 0 gauage track. This week alone I picked up at least 100 10" sections of 0. I may have about 200 so far.

I also found an awesome way to rust Lionel track fast and make it look identical to the color or real track. If it weren't for that 3rd rail it would pass in photos as the real thing.

But back to the slot cars, I used to be into the big slots back in the 60's. We pretty much built our own cars. I may try to make my own cars for the train layout.

Question: What length would make an average car come close to matching 0 gauge scale? I was thinking like 3 1/2 to 4 inches???

Thanks


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

DJTrains said:


> Question: What length would make an average car come close to matching 0 gauge scale? I was thinking like 3 1/2 to 4 inches???


That sounds about right... My car, a Ford Contour, would be about 3.85 inches long and 1.44 inches wide in O scale...


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Good. In my metal detecting hobby I dug a metal 1955 Corvette that's exactly 4 inches long (Tootsie Toy).

It has good wheels and just needs a paint job.

I'm thinking of designing my table with under the table movers with pins sticking up through a slot in the table. In other words the cars will be moved by a motor under the table.

This could be accomplished simply by mounting a cheap train on 027 tarck that runs under the table. A vertical and horizontal spring loaded pin would come from this below the surface train engine and move a car above the table along a slot that is directly inline with the track below the table. In other words I'd have to design the table from the floor up. There'd be the table everyone sees and a small table below nobody sees. Anybody follow me? 

I'd rather use old toy cars and trucks of certain make years I can relate to from my childhood rather than those stock shiny plastic cars.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you look under the Accessories Thread the Plymouth Cruser is 1:43 scale and is 4 5/8th by 1 and 5/8ths. If that helps. 
I saw atrain video someplace that actually had a parade. The figures were attached to arms that stretched across a road and down to a circular belt. It may have been a VHS Train video.

The layout sounds great by all means keep us posted!


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the 1/43.

I may also try something using magnets to move the cars. This way I wouldn't need any slot.

Dale


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*cars and trains*

I thought this was interesting.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> I thought this was interesting.


That was a really cool layout... I used to have a slot car track just like that one when I was younger... What scale are those cars anyways?


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes, that's a nice layout and I do think having something other than the trains moving is a very good idea.

Along with putting new windows in our house I'm trying to build a train layout :laugh:

My idea of cars moved by magnets would work but it's not easy to find 1950's 1/43 scale cars that have front wheels that turn left and right. Some newer models are out there and I may have to go to them or convert the stationary 1/43's.

I'll tray to get a working layout going as soon as I can with 50,000 other tasks to do.:laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Boston and Maine the utube movie is by wiskeyriver. The title said they were 1/43. Maybe they are those scalelectrics made in Europe. 

DJTrains animation does liven up a layout.


----------

